
Show HN: Pretinder, Another Tinder Automator - jidiculous
https://github.com/jidicula/pretinder
======
mean_gene_1976
Man. It’s a conundrum. I mean the concept and execution is brilliant. Damn
does it make it hard trying to actually meet someone on tinder. SMH lol

------
jidiculous
I submitted this before and received a request from another developer to
change the name. He's actually made a great tool for sending webpages to your
Kindle device, and I recommend you check it out!
[https://github.com/darkhelmet/tinderizer](https://github.com/darkhelmet/tinderizer)

